# What were your signs that your first PP AF was around the corner??



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

My dd is 10 months old. I have not had a period since she was born.
A few days ago I had a small amount of ewcm. My libido, which has been MIA since forever, it seems, suprisingly returned. All of this coupled with the thoughs that maybe a fourth baby would be a good idea







:has me thinking that maybe AF is going to pay me a visit soon; maybe I'm ovulating!!
I'm kinda freaking out as I don't think that I want four kids and think that it is just the hormones talking, but my DH and I have thrown caution to the wind lately wrt birth control.
Did you have any signs the few weeks before your first post-partum period returned? Did you have any ovulation signs? What were they / were they accurate?
FWIW, my first PPAF returned around 10 mos. w/ dd1 and around 16 mos. w/ ds1 (tandem nursing then).
TIA


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL, just like me! I got my first pp af about 2 months ago, and the signs were thinking maybe # 4 was a good idea







:, and return of a better sex drive. The other thing I noticed was that I felt all the signs of early pregnancy even though I was not pregnant! The ewcm proceeded this by a few months though, that wasn't just the month that af came back. I think it is nuts that # 4 sounds like a good idea to me when I'm ovulating, good thing I'm older or I would end up with more kids than we ever planned for!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

With dd1 I had a af type smell a few days before. I was not surprised when it happened.

With dd2 I had very clear EWCM 2 weeks before and sure enough got my period 2 weeks later.

My kids were 24 and 20 mos respectively.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't remember if I had symtpoms. DD was 16 months when I had my first PP AF. I stopped some night nursing and then I had it.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

nipple soreness, but time


----------



## xekomaya (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, scar tissue (skid marks) from birth were suddenly gone/more comfortable.

I had had EWCM for what seemed like ages, to the point it didn't matter as a sign. And I started feeling more healthy & invigorated - which may have just been what allowed AF to return, not a result of it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## aims1029 (Aug 14, 2008)

My @@ were very sore, especially while DD was nursing. It returned at 14 months PP. I had ewcm for as long as I can remember so it didn't indicate anything for me.


----------



## blessed2bmommy (Apr 16, 2009)

I had either the worst return of PP AF in history, or I had a terrible flu virus at the same time.

For me, vomitting, nausea, cramping, and TMI: on the toilet ALL THE TIME.

I was visiting my parents and even went to a doctor I was so worried about what was happening. I was losing my milk (I thought it was from being dehydrated) because of return of AF. Was so sick I even resorted to giving DD a bottle of formula, because I was so sore and cracked. I even thought I might be pregnant!


----------

